# DF population



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

For those of you who have lived in DF for a good few years...

I lived there from 2008-2010 (2 full yrs.) and then in 2012 for five months. During that 14 month interim I was gone, the population increased enough that when I returned, I could never find a seat on the metro during times I had been able to. I figure another 1-2 million had arrived during my absence.

I'm seriously thinking of returning to DF soon and would like to know if any of you have noticed an increase in population in the past 2 years, or if you have any comments or input on this subject. I know the new metro line opened in late 2012 and there are a few more metrobus lines now, but my concern isn't so much transport as the increase in population. Also, have food prices risen much in the past 2 years? Here in Xalapa, everything is the same cost as what I left 2 yrs. ago in DF. So either prices have risen all over, or cities outside DF aren't any cheaper.

Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

travelinhobo said:


> For those of you who have lived in DF for a good few years...
> 
> I lived there from 2008-2010 (2 full yrs.) and then in 2012 for five months. During that 14 month interim I was gone, the population increased enough that when I returned, I could never find a seat on the metro during times I had been able to. I figure another 1-2 million had arrived during my absence.
> 
> ...


I have no idea how you would find out if the population of the DF has increased in the last couple of years. I've lived here since 2007 and it seems about the same to me, but then I spend a good part of my time in my fairly quiet neighborhood, quiet that is for Mexico City. I don't take the Metro enough to have noticed that's it's more crowded than it used to be. Food prices have gone up quite a bit in the last couple of years, along with the prices of most everything else - it's called inflation, you know !


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

INEGI may have estimates, which it adjusts from the last Census number. That information might be online. My sense is that the population is about the same, or slightly less - because, in the D.F., there's little room to expand given the population density already there (approx. 8.8 million). The growth numbers are likely to be in the Edo. de Mexico, close to the D.F., and over in the Toluca area. I think there's also been a bump in the QRO population numbers due to Capitalinos moving that way because of employer relocations or other opportunities.


----------



## Colinlamont (May 16, 2014)

No doubt about it. Population is still on the rise. Where I live I have noticed a huge increase in population mostly notable in traffic and construction which has gone totally crazy.
More traffic jams , more super markets and shopping malls and department complexes like little chicken coops everywhere to me indicates rising numbers.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Colinlamont said:


> No doubt about it. Population is still on the rise. Where I live I have noticed a huge increase in population mostly notable in traffic and construction which has gone totally crazy.
> More traffic jams , more super markets and shopping malls and department complexes like little chicken coops everywhere to me indicates rising numbers.


Sounds like lots of economic activity, which is good, ¿verdad?


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Not really sure what the post-dated stat is supposed to do for me. It's not 2030 yet and there's no way of telling (even if I were interested in a stat box) when it was created.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

travelinhobo said:


> Not really sure what the post-dated stat is supposed to do for me. It's not 2030 yet and there's no way of telling (even if I were interested in a stat box) when it was created.


OK
Call INEGI


----------

